# Tux's Paw Pads...Advice?



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Tux had a relatively cooped up weekend due to the rain, so we took full advantage of the sunshine today. We had several rounds of fetch (can't believe how quickly he took to that!) and RLH in the backyard. Then, this evening, we took a two-mile family walk after dinner. About a mile and a half into the walk, Tux started stopping and laying down in the grass. I just figured his little legs were worn out, so I carried him the rest of the way.

Well, later this evening, while he was napping next to me, I caught a glimpse of one of his paw pads and noticed it was really red. I looked closer at all four paws and noticed that all of them are "rug burned" (for lack of a better term) and there are even a couple of small spots that are rubbed raw! :hurt:

I literally started crying when I saw them. I feel horrible. :sorry: My poor baby boy...

How do I need to treat his paws? Can I use Neosporin on him? Also, how in the world can I prevent this from happening again??? Today's activity honestly wasn't that far out of our norm, so I'm not sure why this happened tonight all of a sudden.

Any and all advice very much appreciated.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Could Tux have walked where lawn chemicals were put out today. My Zoe got a chemical burn on her paw pad that way a couple years ago. We had to put a e-collar on her to keep her from licking at the foot. The vet gave us some ointment but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh! I hadn't even thought about that. That could be it, but there were no little flags or signs up anywhere to give us warning.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

This time of year folks put all kinds of stuff on grass both in yards and in parks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The other possibility is that the pavement was too hot. Was it very hot out?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OUCH! oh no!! Poor guy!!! I think if he were mine I would take him to the vet ...

A rule of thumb I abide by is 'if the grass is gorgeous, STAY OFF!!!" lol if a 'lawn' is brownish and full of assorted weeds, I will let Tillie pee on it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> OUCH! oh no!! Poor guy!!! I think if he were mine I would take him to the vet ...
> 
> A rule of thumb I abide by is 'if the grass is gorgeous, STAY OFF!!!" lol if a 'lawn' is brownish and full of assorted weeds, I will let Tillie pee on it!


Oh, you'd like our yard then... It's green because it's been raining a lot, but there are as many weeds as there is grass... We just keep it all mowed the same length and pretend it's grass!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, you'd like our yard then... It's green because it's been raining a lot, but there are as many weeds as there is grass... We just keep it all mowed the same length and pretend it's grass!


Same here. We've always had dogs and have avoided chemicals so we just mow the weeds. However, we get lots of songbirds of all sorts which is even better than pretty green grass!


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

A while ago, on this forum, I read about Peace and Kindness, a colloidal silver spray. I have used it on my Golde's hot spots with great success. I'm sorry I can't remember the thread where I read about this. Perhaps someone can point you in the right direction for more information on this spray.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Same here. We've always had dogs and have avoided chemicals so we just mow the weeds. However, we get lots of songbirds of all sorts which is even better than pretty green grass!


We have Horses, cats and the dog, so LOTS of reasons not to use chemicals on the grass. Another "plus is the wildflowers that show up in the spring. Here's Kodi sitting in a field of violets that popped up one year:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful picture of Kodi in the wildflowers! So much better than boring green grass.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

DapperTuxedo said:


> Oh! I hadn't even thought about that. That could be it, but there were no little flags or signs up anywhere to give us warning.


I have never seen anyone around here put a flag or sign up to warn others about the use of lawn chemicals.  I wish they were required to put up signs when using these things. I hate taking mine on walks in the spring because people seem to use them so indiscriminately with overspreading on the sidewalks and such. We don't use them on our yard either. It is full of weeds, but at least the dogs can play on it and put their noses in the grass and dirt and I don't have to worry about that making them sick.

Hope his little foot pads heal quickly.


----------



## FRANKBULLETT (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't know if it would have helped in this case, but I always wipe Bandits paws and sniffer with plain water after walks, runs and free romp in the fields. I figure it helps protect her and me from whatever she might pick up. She is just 6 months but now waits patiently and expects it - seems to actually like it so maybe it "cools" off the paws.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor baby! her is link with recipies for paws soakes. I have tried all of them except one with iodine since Roki has white paws.

http://ottawavalleydogwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/04/natural-remedies-for-dogs-cats-with.html

I love paw soak with apple cider vinegar, peroxide and water and soak with roiboos tea. I put the soak into plastic cup and put each paw into it for 30 seconds. They raelly works! If you browse other subjest on this blog, you wiull fin a lot of very usefull stuff


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i use coconut oil on Gabby's paws. It's a great natural product that is moisturizing, and also has antibacterial properties. Not to mention its safe (and recommended) for them to eat (internally it has loads of other great health benefits). http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

poor puppy.  Is he feeling better?

We use all organic stuff on our lawn. I chewed out the lawn guys when they tried to kill off my clover. "But-but... it is a weed..." "It is a weed that I seeded into the lawn." "oh... sorry." I remove weeds (only dandelions and cowslips) by hand.

Clover seems to survive the water bans.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> poor puppy.  Is he feeling better?
> 
> We use all organic stuff on our lawn. I chewed out the lawn guys when they tried to kill off my clover. "But-but... it is a weed..." "It is a weed that I seeded into the lawn." "oh... sorry." I remove weeds (only dandelions and cowslips) by hand.
> 
> Clover seems to survive the water bans.


Clover fixes nitrogen in the spil... Built-in organic fertilizer!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

If it's burned, I would apply plain aloe. Once the burn starts to heal, I would try bag balm on it. 
don't they make some kind of thing for sled dogs to protect their feet? Maybe that would help to apply before walks?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I use Mushers Secret on Henry in the winter to protect against salt. It is a waxy cream that I rub into his paw pads and it protects very effectively and also moisturizes. You can get it online. They say that it is the stuff sled dogs use for protection. Maybe try it once your poor baby heals a bit. So sorry you had such a bad experience!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I have just noticed Doug licking his paws heaps this evening and it seems his paws are slightly pink at the base of the pads. I'm so worried about him. Ill be taking him straight to the vet tomorrow. Nothing is open late tonight being a Monday and a public holiday.

He doesn't seem to be in any pain but I don't want to take any chances. I can't think of what it could be. He has been inside all day because of the rain and had a bath today. Only using our normal shampoo so I doubt that's it. I had seen a show about this a few months ago and they recommended a powder to keep the area dry as sometimes the problem starts as one thing but the licking becomes habit and cause bacteria from the moisture. I found the link to the show to see the clip but thy had taken it off the website. Spewing. I've looked through this thread for some ideas but don't really have anything around other than a spray coconut oil but I'm worried that would make him lock more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! Tux's paws healed overnight, and I was so very thankful. I'm still not sure if it was a chemical burn, or over-exertion on his pads, or what. We've been *very* careful on walks since, and it has served us well.


----------

